# Semester Readings?



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 22, 2008)

So, what do you plan to read this semester?  
I always love hearing what others are studying--it is often encouraging and quite humbling. 
(BTW, do any of you organize your life into semesters, even though neither you nor your family members are in school? It seems the most habitual way to plan, at least for me)


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Sep 22, 2008)

_The Law of Debtors and Creditors_ by Elizabeth Warren and Jay Westbrook
_Bankruptcy and Article 9: Statutory Supplement_ by Elizabeth Warren
_Leading Constitutional Cases on Criminal Justice_ by Lloyd L. Weinreb
_Labor Law: Cases and Materials_ by Cox, Bok, Gorman, and Finkin

And if I have time,

_The First Amendment_ by Stone, Seidman, Sunstein, Tushnet, and Karlan

As far as personal, leisure reading, if I get to do any,

_God of Promise_ by Michael Horton
_A Room with a View_ by E.M. Forster

And hopefully

_The Federalist_ by Hamilton, Madison, and Jay and
_America's Constitution: A Biography_ by Akhil Reed Amar

That's probably about all.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

1st and 2nd Samuel. Romans and James.

Other than that...

Medical-Surgical Nursing by Heitkemper and Lewis
Pathophysiology
Pharmacology - A Pathophysiological Perspective
Maternity and Womens Health

oh, yeah...The Valley of Vision.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> _The Law of Debtors and Creditors_ by Elizabeth Warren and Jay Westbrook
> _Bankruptcy and Article 9: Statutory Supplement_ by Elizabeth Warren
> _Leading Constitutional Cases on Criminal Justice_ by Lloyd L. Weinreb
> _Labor Law: Cases and Materials_ by Cox, Bok, Gorman, and Finkin
> ...



I like Elizabeth Warren's works. She is one smart cookie. She was in "Maxed Out" - the debt documentary along with the famous Dave Ramsey.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 22, 2008)

By Class (Give you one guess as to which one I am taking at PTS):

*Doctrine of Human Nature*

John Calvin, _Institutes of Christian Religion_
Robert E. Reymond, _Systematic Theology_
A.A. Hodge, _The Westminster Confession: A Commentary_
John Murray, _Vol. II Collected Works
_
*Doctrine of Last Things*

Cornelis Venema, _The Promise of the Future_
Philip E. Hughes, _Interpreting Prophecy_
Marcellus Kik, _An Eschatology of Victory_
Dennis Prutow, _The Visions of Revelation_

*Church and Sacraments*

John Burgess, _After Baptism_
Deitrich Bonhoeffer, _Life Together_
Caroline Walker Bynum, _The Resurrection of the Body_

*Covenant Theology*

O. Palmer Robertson, _The Christ and the Covenants_
John Ball, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_

Selections from:

Geehardos Vos, _Covenant Theology_
John Murray, _The Doctrine of the Covenant in Reformed Theology_
Edward Fisher, _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_
William Ames, _The Marrow of Theology_
Robert Shaw, _Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith_
A.A. Hodge, _The Westminster Confession: A Commentary_


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Sep 22, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > _The Law of Debtors and Creditors_ by Elizabeth Warren and Jay Westbrook
> ...



Prof. Warren is definitely a rock star and a wonderful teacher, but I didn't realize she was that famous among normal people!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

You callin' me normal?!!
I lived in Rhode Island AND eastern CT for five years!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 22, 2008)

What is everyone else reading?


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 22, 2008)

My list of work reading is always changing but I can guarantee I will be knee deep in the tax regulations and probably the McKee treatise on partnership taxation.

On the personal side, we are reading through Calvin's Institutes for Sunday school; I'm studying Hebrews (with the help of John Owen's fabulous commentary) in my personal study; I'm currently reading Beloved by Toni Morrison and Ficciones by Jorge Borges (again) and plan to read Swann's Way by Marcel Proust and maybe One Hundred Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 22, 2008)

Work reading you're probably not interested in 

However, on the bedside table are:

Martyrland: A Tale of Persecution from the Days of the Scottish Covenanters, R. Simpson

Scotland Saw His Glory, R. O. Roberts

A Path to True Godliness, W. Teelinck

Sermons on Acts, J. Calvin


----------



## Davidius (Sep 22, 2008)

_Orations_ I & III (in Greek), Lysias 
_Apology_ (exercepts in Greek), Plato 
_Odes_ (approx. 40 poem selections in Latin), Horace 
_Annals_ (selections from books I, II, V, XI, XIV, and XV in Latin), Tacitus 
_Epistulae_ (12-13 letter selections in Latin), Pliny the Younger 
Numerous articles on German law and sociology (in German)

_Georgics_ (in translation), Virgil 
_Eclogues_ (in translation), Virgil 
_Annals_ (in translation), Tacitus 
_Scribes and Scholars_, Reynolds & Wilson
_The Cambridge Companion to Horace_
_From a Sabine Jar_, Edmunds
_Emperors of Rome_, Teaching Company Audio
_Medieval Philosophy_, Teaching Company Audio
_Aeneid_, Virgil (Teaching Company Audio)

_Homilies on the Gospel of St. Matthew_ (Vol. I), John Chrysostom
_The Bible_ (selections of both testaments in English, of the New Testament in Greek)


----------



## bookslover (Sep 23, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> _The Law of Debtors and Creditors_ by Elizabeth Warren and Jay Westbrook
> _Bankruptcy and Article 9: Statutory Supplement_ by Elizabeth Warren
> _Leading Constitutional Cases on Criminal Justice_ by Lloyd L. Weinreb
> _Labor Law: Cases and Materials_ by Cox, Bok, Gorman, and Finkin
> ...



Evie: Here's a book you might be interested in: _Law and Revolution: The Formation of the Western Legal Tradition_ by Harold J. Berman (Cambridge: Harvard University Press, 1983). This is a topic I'm interested in, although I haven't read this yet. Berman (1918-2007) was an expert in this subject. Just in case you're not familiar with it.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 23, 2008)

My current reading, in no particular order:

_Milton's Creation: A Guide Through "Paradise Lost"_ by Harry Blamires (London: Methuen & Co., Ltd., 1971)

_Total Truth: Liberating Christianity from its Cultural Captivity_ by Nancy Pearcey (Wheaton: Crossway Books, 2004)

_The Doctrine of the Christian Life_ by John M. Frame; A Theology of Lordship series (Phillipsburg: P&R Publishing, 2008)

_The Christian Mind_ by Harry Blamires (New York: The Seabury Press, 1963)

By the way, if you like English literature and would like a good introduction to its history, try: _A Short History of English Literature_ second edition; by Harry Blamires (London: Methuen & Co., Ltd., 1984 [1974])

I guess I'm on a Blamires kick.


----------



## Jon Peters (Sep 23, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > _The Law of Debtors and Creditors_ by Elizabeth Warren and Jay Westbrook
> ...



Berman looks very good; he's written some very interesting stuff. I spent the summer before I started law school reading stuff like this and Lawrence Friedman and all four Blackstone volumes. I can't say that any of it helped me through law school though. My advice to Evie: read your casebooks (and supplements) and on your breaks read Forster. Oh, and read anything by Amar and do it during that bankruptcy course.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 24, 2008)

For the first half or two-thirds of the semester I plan to read...
All the Power in the World by Peter Unger 
A Short History of Ethics by MacIntyre 
Introduction to 20th century Metaethics 
Wolterstorff, Nicholas. Art in Action 
Moral Skepticisms by Walter Sinnott-Armstrongh 
Meaning scepticism / edited by Klaus Puhl
Philosophical writings by Jonathan Edwards, Works Volume 6 
Sensualistic Philosophy by Dabney 
Moral Discourse and Practice by Allan Gibbard 
Calvin and Classical Philosophy 
Recovering the Reformed Confessions by Clark 
Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries Vol. 1 

So far I've read...
How to do Things with Words. J.L. Austin. 
Against the Self-Images of the Age: Essays on Ideology and Philosophy. Alasdair MacIntyre. 
The Evolution of the Soul, Revised Edition. Richard Swinburne. 
Essays on Religion, Science, and Soceity. Herman Bavinck. 
Body and Soul: Human Nature and the Crisis in Ethics. J.P Moreland and Scott Rae. 
Art and the Bible. Francis Schaeffer. 

Wish I was reading more Bavinck and exegetical studies, though.


----------

